
Realusers.club – Real user interviews, delivered weekly - jpreston
https://realusers.club/
======
jpreston
Hi HN!

I'm John, publisher of realusers.club. I'm creating this newsletter because I
find reading user interviews really useful and interesting, and I thought this
would be a great resource for indie makers, entrepreneurs, and product and UX
designers.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated, and please feel free to ask questions. :)

